# Men of a Certain Age -- 2/22/10 runs long



## aforkosh (Apr 20, 2003)

From Alan Sepinwall's column at nj.com:

"Because the final cut of the finale ran several minutes long, TNT agreed that the version that airs tonight at 10 will run with five extra minutes tacked onto the end (i.e., running from 10-11:05 PM), but all later airings will run at the standard length, with several scenes cut. The DVD and downloadable versions will be the longer version, but if you watch on TV and want to see the whole thing, go with the 10 o'clock airing."

The TiVo program guide does incorporate the correct timing for this episode.


----------



## SorenTodd (May 26, 2009)

My on-screen guide also shows the 1 am "quickie rerun" to be 65 minutes long.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Probably because the 1 AM repeat is the west coast 10 PM airing...


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

I get the west coast feed, and my guide data had it from 8:00 to 9:05. Just checked the recording and it got it all the way to the end. My wife will be happy.

Whew! The guide data worked for me this time.


----------

